# Where to buy wild betta's at?



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't been around it in a while, but there were some breeders on www.ultimatebettas.com. That's where I got mine a few years back.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I bought this one from Bob Vang. Bob imports and can find you what your looking for. He's great guy to work with. The bad pic isn't fair to the fish. The fins were Copper and flashed as it moved.











http://www.vangbettas.com/

I'm on Ultimate Betta but, I don't visit often. The black background/white fonts they use hurts my eyes.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Aquabid has a section for wild bettas


----------



## Suzie Q (Jan 8, 2007)

Green_Flash said:


> Hi, any good sites that sell wild betta's? Aquabid? Any others?


Green...where do you live? IF there is an IBC Chapter close to you, and they host a show, you may be able to pick up a pair of Wilds. Not sure if you are looking for a certain type though.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

@[email protected] said:


> Aquabid has a section for wild bettas


True but you have import fees to pay. Depending on the sp. of fish that could double the price.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

What kind of wild bettas are you looking to keep? There's not one source for all of them.

for MACs there's a breeder in Oregon, For simplex and rubra there's a gentleman named Brian.

Wetspot will carry some in Oregon they also sell on aquabid. Im in the beginning stages of trying to breed Macs again.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=229442&highlight=


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I sent an email to the Oregon Breeder (on his site contact) page but never got a response back. 

If you have his email address, could you PM it to me? Thanks!


----------

